# Desolation



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, so this is the battle that destroys the War Dogs, the space marine chapter my Chapter Master was _originally_ from. A new founding occurs shortly thereafter, Dessel is put into a new chapter, he is the Commander of one of the companies in the new chapter (for more, follow the link in my sig, as that is where the rest of the story will be as I finish it)

so, without further adue... my Entry!!!!!:


Desolation​
1000 marines, resplendent in their glory had charged through that gap, to meet the forces of Chaos, Dessel and his squad of veteran squadron at the forefront, with the rest of the assault forces. Dessel could hear the roar of the Land Speeders as they hurtled overhead at top speed, guns blazing, they poured death into the fallen marines, the thunder of the Predators guns, the roar of vengeance missiles streaking overhead; the thudding chatter of heavy bolters. The valley beyond was filled with fire and death, yet the traitors were not dieing in the numbers they should have been. Dessel paid it no mind, the traitors would be slaughtered to the last, and this valley cleansed, for that is the mission of the Astares, to combat Chaos at every opportunity that presents itself. Dessel holstered his plasma pistol, so that his second hand could add strength to his strikes, he would need it against these traitors. Another sound grabbed Dessel’s attention, the high-pitched whine of assault marines accelerating their decent with their jump-packs.
Dessel tracked their path toward the traitors, then, just at the moment of contact, a cloud of pestilence and bugs sprang up, obscuring his vision. Dessel immediately knew that the sergeants were all dead as none of them wore helmets into combat, and the plagues of Nurgle were powerful and fast. Dessel checked the seals on his helm both through his HUD runes and manually, then instructed his squad to follow suit. As suddenly as the cloud of pestilence had formed, fire began to spew forth from it, 4 of the chapters’ predators, and two of the whirlwinds were destroyed outright, several more took major damage. At least half of the Land Speeders were plucked out of the sky by heavy fire and dark magics on their next pass, and focused artillery and heavy weapons fire silenced the better part of the devastator squads. Almost immediately after the barrage began, Dessels squad made contact with the enemy. Dessel delivered a vicious uppercut with his power-sword, he could feel it slice through the fallen marines power armor, then hit the unnaturally tough flesh of the marine. However, Dessel’s strength and momentum insured that he cleaved all the way through. He wind-milled his blade over his head, cleaving the next traitors’ head down the center, he kicked out, and used the now falling body as a spring-board, launching himself into the air, he felt a bolter round smash into his Power Armor on his left side, he put all his weight into the ensuing spin, holding his blade off to the right, crashing into the mass of traitors as a whirlwind of death, cleaving two heads as he landed, he brought his blade up to parry the a strike incoming from a chaos marines chainsword, reversed his grip and stabbed his blade into the chest of the traito behind him. Never bothering to see if the foe had been felled, he spun to the right, hewing a chainsword, and the arm holding it. Dessel rapidly wind-milled his blade over his head again and brought the blade down between the collar bone and neck of an Aspiring champion, his blow however, was halted by the thickness of the Champions flesh. Dessel pulled the blade from his foe, vile ichor and blood spewing forth with it, then spun around, beheading one of the armless Chaos Marines, for the next thirty seconds Dessel became swirling death while he waited for his squad to catch up to him, just as they reached him, the main force of War Dogs reached bolter range, and both sides began pouring fire into each other. In search of his next foe, Dessel glanced to his right in time to see brother Cassius’s head explode from a bolter round, there was no telling which traitor had fired the shot, but Dessel swore he would avenge the death and spurred his squad onward. As they charged, there were six unmistakable - earth-shaking crashes, the sound of drop-pods landing; loaded with the chapters’ dreadnaughts. 2 of the mighty war machines were so equipped that they would replace the lost devastators, the other four had landed on the fringes of the line of advance, and were pressing forward. As Dessels squad forged ahead, a hail of plasma cannon rounds tore into the ground around them, hurling his squad into the air, brother Santoro was cleaved in half before he struck the ground by a fallen dreadnaught, brothers Malagus and Prometheus failed to get back up, Dessel looked around to see four of his men hunkered down in the blast craters. Then the unmistakable sound of Terminator teleporters could be heard at a distance, followed by the droning, thunderous whine of assault cannons being fired, Dessel sank deeper into the crater for protection. He proceeded to check the runes in his HUD, four of which were burning a bright healthy green, the other five were as black as night. Dessel contemplated assaulting the fallen Dreadnaught once the assault cannon fire abated, when Dreadnaught Crallus, obvious by its unorthodox layout, a plasma canon mounted on its left shoulder, the connected arm ending with a standard close combat arm; the right ending with a massive flail - crashed into its Chaotic counterpart, the two massive war machines dueled. The Chaos Dreadnaught brought its massive axe down in an attempt to explode the plasma cannon. Crallus caught the blade on one arm, then swung its mighty flail, knocking the other machine to the ground, bending the axe blade in half. Dessel felt an icy grip fall over his heart as the Chaos dreadnaughts assault cannon reached firing speed, the barrel aimed at Crallus’ sarcophagus. Crallus was faster, releasing its grip on the axe, punching into its foe, throwing the cannon off target. A smile came to Dessels lips as he saw the claw came out of the foe, broken body in its iron grasp; and fired its heavy flamer. Then, the assault cannon fire ceased, and Dessel heard in the deep modulated voice of a man in terminator armor shout “Onward Brothers!!!” followed by the chapters 15 terminators, the source of the assault cannon fire, charging into the line the Chaos forces had set up. Dessel felt the weight of his left shoulder pad, bearing the crux terminatus more than usual at that moment. Unwilling to be outdone by his comrades, Dessel spurs his men onwards, sparing a glance back. He saw just shy of 500 marines still charging, along with the ruins of the rest of the chapters predators, whirlwinds, land speeders, two dead dreadnaughts, and the now useless wreck of the chapters command base, and only Land Raider, one track incinerated, one snapped; one of the forward mounted assault cannons bent at a severe angle; one of the hurricane bolter side-sponsons was simply gone. The War Dogs were still only halfway to the sorcerer leading this fallen chapter, who now had a sickly green aura about him, his ritual reaching an apex. The War dogs pressed on despite their greatly diminished numbers, in defiance of the Traitors defenses their ferocity doubled by the righteous fury for their fallen brothers, mercilessly slaughtering every traitor in their path. The remnants of Dessels squad at the forefront, along with the terminators, and surviving assault and elite marines.

Hours later, as the sun cast its last crimson rays over the blood drenched valley, Dessel, Chapter Master Brellis, three terminators, and three Veteran marines, survivors of other squads, and a score of tactical marines in damaged power armor stood face to face with a similar force of traitor marines Dessel shifted his new sword in his grip, he had pulled it from the chest of a traitor after breaking his on a chaos terminators armour; before kicking off its helmet and snapping its neck. Brellis and the Sorcerer both stood erect behind their men, staring each other down.
The Sorcerer broke the stand-off thrusting his hand forward, a vile orb of ichor and pestilence materializing from the warp and hurtling at Brellis’ head, he ducked; however the marine beside him had not expected the orb to turn, smashing into him - eating away power armor and flesh alike, melting him into a festering pile of viscous, acidic, toxic fluid. Troops on both threw themselves at each other; the bulk of the regular marines on either side didn’t even survive the first few seconds; the swirling melee of the days battle began anew, the War Dogs spurred on by their righteous fury and the knowledge that the Emperor was with them, the Traitors were strengthened by their patron and their rage, Dessel found himself matched against a Champion with a power sword, the two marines careening forward at full speed crossed blades, Dessel Striking from below, with the same vicious undercut that had been the death of many a traitor that day; the champion brought his blade down from up high, the blades crashing together with incredible force, but not nearly enough to stop all the momentum either marine had built up. Dessel rotated to the left, the Champion to the right, and their blades met again, this time they did stop. The champion sneered, and launched into a vicious assault, Dessel however, refused to be outdone, and launched his own, equally furious assault. The two blades became nothing more than blurs to the naked eye, both men totally separated from the outside world, completely isolated in their own world of thrust, block, parry and counter-parry. Dessel knew he had several deep gashes in him already, and that this champion had added several more, Dessel knew, however - that he had inflicted just as many to the champion. Dessel had a lucky break, the champions sword failed, or rather, proved inferior to Dessels, which now seemed to be burning with the emperors wrath as it cleaved through the champion blade. The champion dropped the hilt and reached for the boltgun strapped to his back, but Dessel was quicker, dropping his left hand to the plasma pistol in its holster, drawing the weapon, and quickly firing three shots into the champions head - killing him. Dessel looked around, to see the last few traitors being slain by the surviving War Dogs, ahead, he saw another elite drive one of his lightning claws into the gut of his Chaotic counter-part, hurling the marine backwards and up, the broken body landing at the feet of another traitor. A third champion took of the War Dog’s head with a thunder hammer, throwing the body backwards, and knocking one of the Lightning claws free of its hand. The same champion proceeded to charge Dessel, hammer prepared to crush him. Dessel, one hand still firmly around his blade charged as well, replacing his pistol in its holster, he dove, free hand sliding into the grip of the claw, and activating the blades; continuing his roll, Dessel came up at the last second, burying the claw in the Champions gut and lifting him into the air, Dessel spun around, and slammed the champion into the ground, pinning him with the claw and spearing his head with the sword at the same moment. Dessel released the claw and drew his blade from the champions skull, turning around in time to feel a massive concussive blast, and see the sorcerer lifted up into the air, sickly green tendrils of warp energy lifting him up, the green aura surrounding him now even stronger, Dessel looked around to see the survivors al barely conscious on the ground, he quickly drew his pistol and began pouring fire into the sorcerer, paying no attention to the heat of the pistol until its warning device told him it was about to explode, he then hurled it at the now hole-filled sorcerer, still coated in vile energy, still rising, and now rotating. When the pistol exploded, it incinerated half of the sorcerer, the remainder flopped lifelessly to the ground, all of the power remaining in his broken husk of a body then exploded, the second shockwave proved more than enough to knock out all of the War Dogs still conscious.


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like the War dogs got neutered. way to make chappy look like the consummate baddass. just. like. everyone. else.


----------



## Autarch of Bahls (Aug 2, 2008)

at least my autarch takes serious damage and has weaknesses.(like grenade in mouth=death)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

... that was the point... old chapter got whiped out, sole survivor gets put in a new chapter as a captain (commander of one of the companies).

There was no chappy mentioned

and they did wipe completely wipe put a force larger than them.

follow the link in my sig and this will make more sense, as this is the cut up version of that story


----------

